

Regrets of the Dying - Ideka
http://inspirationandchai.com/Regrets-of-the-Dying.html

======
ColinWright
In case you don't get many comments, it might be because this has been
submitted a few times before. I've listed some of them here - there are more.
It's clearly a popular item, and if people really do read it, then it
certainly serves as a reminder to check our own priorities.

But how many people read it and try to be constructive?

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570865](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1570865)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1643239](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1643239)
<\- This has the most coments

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2603369](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2603369)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2604180](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2604180)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615886](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2615886)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2617705](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2617705)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2624341](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2624341)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2743768](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2743768)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3290059](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3290059)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3306688](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3306688)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331535](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3331535)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3398988](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3398988)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3542280](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3542280)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3629787](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3629787)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3646379](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3646379)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3816422](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3816422)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3872345](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3872345)

[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4174746](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4174746)

